# Is this on my end?



## inkjunkie (Oct 6, 2015)

Upgraded from a Samsung Galaxy S5 to the Galaxy S6 Edge. When trying to upload photos I get the spinning circle and "embedding image". After a short while it finishes up...but no picture embeds.


----------

